# Going to Sahara Desert



## 7DmkI (Feb 24, 2019)

Going on a trip to Morocco next week and will visit the Sahara for a couple of days. People are telling me don't pull out your camera while there because the fine sand will enter your camera/lens, no matter how careful you are. Any comment to that? I understand changing lenses will be a challenge, how about just taking photos? My DIY solution is a clear plastic bag with a rubber band protecting the camera/lens with only the front of the lens being exposed.

My intended gear will be 6Dii and 17/40L.

Thanks.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 24, 2019)

I've never been to the Sahara, but I shoot at the beach a lot I can't imagine going to a place like that and _not_ taking photos. I'm sure your properly sealed bag will do fine, though be sure to have a filter on the front of the lens to complete the weather-sealing.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 24, 2019)

I have shot in the Sahara in the past, and not suffered any particular sand/dust related issues arising from simply shooting in a normal fashion. So long as you have a front filter on, I don't think you need to degrade the image with a plastic bag on the front. But do be prepared for a coating of dust on the outside of any kit, and I recommend careful wipe down of camera/lens before detaching the lens.

What I can strongly advise against is changing lenses in 'the field' , no matter how careful you think you are - big mistake I made on my first trip. Also, valuable tip I received was to take your camera bag inside a plastic bag - depends on size of bag of course as to how practical this is - I used Billingham bags, and whilst both handy and good looking (to my eye), they are certainly not dust proof in the desert. Never mind how you travel (windows up etc) the sand and dust eventually gets into anything not sealed ! 

On subsequent visits, I used large ziplock bags for each item, inside the camera bag, with the camera bag in a larger 'bin liner' type bag when travelling in vehicles (sat on back seat etc)..

I shoot mostly primes, so I can't comment if there are any additional dust issues related to zooms - but don't think the 17-40 should be much of an issue?

Enjoy the light - and just be prepared for a sensor clean when you get back!

Stoical.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

The sand is very very fine, I'd never change lenses. Your idea of a protective cover is good.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 25, 2019)

Bring along an Olympus TG-5. It is insanely well sealed and should do for the casual shots, leaving your good gear safe until needed


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 25, 2019)

Avoid lenses with extending zoom barrel.


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you all for giving these good advices!


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 10, 2019)

Glad to report that my gear survive the Sahara Sand Storm!

First of all, I decided to switch to my light travel companion - my mighty M with 11-22mm. It worked out well with my DIY kit. When we were at the sand dunes, we were met by very strong wind and everything was sandblasted. The DIY kit served its purpose and no sand was found inside afterwards. Actually, I had to change battery in the dunes area; what I did was tear open a small hole enough to change battery quickly seal it up by tape.

Some people in our group were not so lucky because they didn't had any protection on - a 80D with 22mm failed within minutes, AF not working, buttons at the back not working probably all jammed by sand; a 60D with 18-200 all brownish when exiting the dunes, the owner said it was working fine but I had my doubt; and a Sony A7 with 24-70 Zeiss had AF problem afterwards.

From this experience, if you are going into the sand dunes or do offroading, I strong recommend FULL protection. Simple DIY kit would definitely save you a lot money on cleaning or even replacing your gears.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

7DmkI said:


> Glad to report that my gear survive the Sahara Sand Storm!
> 
> First of all, I decided to switch to my light travel companion - my mighty M with 11-22mm. It worked out well with my DIY kit. When we were at the sand dunes, we were met by very strong wind and everything was sandblasted. The DIY kit served its purpose and no sand was found inside afterwards. Actually, I had to change battery in the dunes area; what I did was tear open a small hole enough to change battery quickly seal it up by tape.
> 
> ...



Glad your gear survived! Pictures? ? ?


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 10, 2019)

Still traveling, here is a couple. are a few.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 11, 2019)

Glad you are having a good trip, and (hopefully) remaining sand and dust free.


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 11, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Glad you are having a good trip, and (hopefully) remaining sand and dust free.



I think my mighty M is sand free but I can still feel my nose and ears with sand after 2 days.


----------



## mangtronix (Mar 13, 2019)

I used a similar solution in the Gobi desert in a really howling sand storm with a 6D and 24-70 F4 and had no problems. I used a basic rain cover gaff taped to the filter ring. The bottom was open so it was easy to use the controls. I figure it blocked >95% of the sand. Another tip is that a toothbrush is great for brushing sand out of the buttons.








More at https://www.flickr.com/photos/mangtronix/albums/72157685568842066/with/35491495881/


----------

